# Rose Hip Wine



## Gene45 (Aug 18, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with wine from wild rose hips. (That's the little red buds after the flowers have gone) We have picked them late in the fall, preferably after the first frost so they are very soft and wrinkly. They can be used immediately, or dried and used later. they make a sherry type of wine but ours has always been a bit harsher than we would like. Any ideas?


----------



## Leanne (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,
I tend to use mine fresh and do make sure they are ripe. I have had to back sweeten once or twice but I have a theory that a lot depends on where they are growing and what they are exposed to. ( However, I am a blonde and my theories don't always stand close inspection).
Which recipe do you use?


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2009)

Try here;
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques46.asp
or
http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/butler95.html
or
http://www.ehow.com/how_2123309_make-rose-hip-wine.html
or
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/member/views/ROSE-HIP-WINE-1209897
This can get you started.. Good luck I hope you have enough. Seams like you need alot.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 18, 2009)

I ran out of fermenting space thi s year, so I turned the hips into rosehip syrup and I have a recipe that takes it from there..

here it is..

Rosehip wine

makes one gallon..

600ml/1 pint rosehip syrup
300ml pure orange juice
pectic enzyme
water
2 campden tabs
1 kg sugar
nutrients and yeast

pour syrup and juice into primary, add pectic enzyme and a little water in which the campden tabs, sugar and nutrients are dissolved.make up to volume ( 5 litres0

add yeast next day, airlock when frothing stops.. continue as for any wine.

this makes a dry table wine.

Allie


----------



## Gene45 (Aug 18, 2009)

Leanne said:


> Hi,
> Which recipe do you use?



I use a recipe from Winemakers Recipe Handbook C.1976, attached here

For the last two years we have dried the fresh hips because we do not have enough equipment to make two batches at once, then crushed them when we were ready and followed the dried recipe, including the raisins. 

The first batch we did not sweeten, and found it bit harsh. There was also a problem with sediment after several months in the bottles. 

Last year we used stabilizer and sweetened it, it was less harsh, and with less sediment. 

Its certainly drinkable. Each time we got about 30 bottle snd th first btch is gone. Second one is going. We are a couple of months away from picking time again. 

I guess whether we go dry or fresh will depend partly on the amount of grapes we can harvest as well. Grapes go first....


----------



## Luc (Aug 19, 2009)

Leanne said:


> Hi,
> Which recipe do you use?



http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/10/rozenbottelwijn-rosehipwine.html

Luc


----------

